# 2010 Colnago C50 - The first in the Universe



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Straight from Cambiago, Italy.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking good, Mr. Kotter.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

It is good to see a brand new c50.

Colnago no longer sells C50, Extreme C and Extreme Power in Italy. C50 is only made for foreign markets. They said in an Italian forum that last year they sold less than 10 frames in total out of the three models in Italy.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

meccio said:


> It is good to see a brand new c50.
> 
> Colnago no longer sells C50, Extreme C and Extreme Power in Italy. C50 is only made for foreign markets. They said in an Italian forum that last year they sold less than 10 frames in total out of the three models in Italy.



I beg your pardon? Sorry I'm being incredulous. 

In all of 2008, Colnago sold less than *ten frames* in Italy, between EPS, Extreme Power and C-50 models. I hope the Italian people at least still like the Master steel frames.

Its somehow difficult to believe but I see strange trends in Italy... like their love for Shimano components and Taiwanese-American frames (Trek, Specialized etc). 

Meanwhile, the two Japanese friends that I have ride a Colango and a Pinarello and use only Campagnolo. They also drive German cars. Strange.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

Colnago said that they sold less than 10 C 50, Extreme C and Extreme Power in 2009, because their Italian customers switched to EPS and CX1.

Apparently EPS is better than the other lugged carbon frames made by Colnago, which have been discontinued (at least as far as Italy is concerned).

Personally I own a C50 and an Extreme C, both with DA, and I am very happy.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

A lovely frame........fantastic paintwork!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

My info is that C-50 is discontinued for 2010 - period.

There is a yummy "super" for singlespeed fans sold as complete bike and also a new Carbon model "Ace" with taller headtube for the sportive riders - ahh and Master 55 for those steel fans.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

toonraid said:


> My info is that C-50 is discontinued for 2010 - period.
> 
> There is a yummy "super" for singlespeed fans sold as complete bike and also a new Carbon model "Ace" with taller headtube for the sportive riders - ahh and Master 55 for those steel fans.


The C50 is listed on Colnago America's web site.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess it must still be produced for the US market then - missing from the international Colnago.com site tho


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Give me Colnago over Pinarello anyday!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

chuckice said:


> The C50 is listed on Colnago America's web site.


Link? Not seeing it where I look.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

varian72 said:


> Link? Not seeing it where I look.


http://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=C-50


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*That's the color I want!*

Ever since seeing photos of a C-40 in this yellow scheme, it has been one of my absolute favorites. I'd love to have one.

The catalog says that C-50's may be custom sized on request. I wonder how much that would cost? 

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> Ever since seeing photos of a C-40 in this yellow scheme, it has been one of my absolute favorites. I'd love to have one.
> 
> The catalog says that C-50's may be custom sized on request. I wonder how much that would cost?
> 
> ...


It costs nothing. Most Italian bike shops carry very little inventory. It is typical that a customer is sized and the bike is ordered custom if desired. Builders don't charge extra for it. The carbon lugs used in Colnago bikes allow them to be built custom. My wife and I did this in Tuscany in 2000. We both ordered custom C-40's. The guy at the shop who was supporting the bike tour we were taking measured us and ordered them. Back then, the euro was worth about $0.70, so they were a lot more affordable than they are now. She got the yellow one pretty much the same as above. I got the black clear coated one with the yellow swirls only. When we got them months later, I pulled the frames out of the boxes and was immediately jealous of her bike -- it was beautiful. In retrospect, I wish I had gotten something more racy. The Geo paint job is cool. Nobody paints bikes like Colnago does. 

We still have them and ride them. The frame really hasn't changed that much over what the C-50 is now, except for the funky chainstays. We still get comments on them when we're out riding -- not too many 8 year old frames enjoy that.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*White Colnago*

Have wanted a primarily white frame for 2 years. The 2010 EPS in AKIT is perfect.
Mostly White with just enough Black, Red and Green. Also the seat and chain stays and fork are also painted white with the hint of black, gren and red. Sometimes they just put a logo on the stays and fork. Last years AMIT had too much black for me (Currently have a PR-10 Which has allot of clear carbon showing) A set of Lightweight Standard III's and the photo is pretty close to perfect.
.


----------

